# Can you add frames to JPEGS in Lightroom or do you need a plug in



## nudibranches (Jun 8, 2009)

I am aware of the number framing options available with plugins, but is there a way in Lightroom to add a frame (border) and export it as a JPEG?

I've been in Print Mode and added a border via Stroke, but when I save it as a JPEG the frame (border) isn't saved.

Many thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 8, 2009)

You can do that from the print or slide module. Check you layout/settings.....


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 8, 2009)

kiwigeoff,

Thanks for that. I have set a border on the image and it looks fine, but then when I export it as a jpeg into my desktop folder and open it there is no border?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 8, 2009)

What are your stroke settings and page settings????
Works for me with a border around the image and a stroke line.
See Screen shot


----------



## breyman (Jun 8, 2009)

Depending on how fancy you want to get, you can also create a custom identity plate and use it in the background to act as a border.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 8, 2009)

nudibranches said:


> kiwigeoff,
> 
> Thanks for that. I have set a border on the image and it looks fine, but then when I export it as a jpeg into my desktop folder and open it there is no border?


Exporting a JPEG will do as you describe. What you want to do is _Print to JPEG_.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 9, 2009)

ah....print to JPEG? So that will save it as a jpeg in my desktop folder?

I actually don't want to print it, just save it with the border into "My Pictures"

I will check that out later.

Many thanks.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes. Go to the Print module, do your composition and in the right panel under "Print Job" you will see "Print to:" and at the right of it, there are the double vertical arrows. Click on these to choose between "Printer" or "JPEG File". By choosing "JPEG File" what was normally going to be printed on paper will rather go in a JPEG file.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 9, 2009)

ripper ripper ripper!!!! many thanks...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 10, 2009)

:cheesy: Glad you got it!
This also apply to Picture Packages if you want to send them out for printing and so on...


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 12, 2009)

Right...that works great! But is there a way to change the size of the image as a JEPG based on pixels? It looks like you can only do it by inches or centimetres?

Ideally I want to put a border on the image, save it as a JPEG and size it to say 16'' pixels along the long edge.

You can nominate the pixel size of the image when you export the image normally in Lightroom but you can't seem to do it from the print module?

Thanks again..


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 12, 2009)

You can, but you can't actually specify in pixels -- you specify in inches, and set your PPI accordingly.  So if you want 16'' pixels wide, set your resolution to 1'' ppi and your Custom File Dimensions to 16 inches.  Or any other combination that works out to 16''.

One thing to note -- the Print module isn't exactly like the Export process in how it sizes, because it is trying to line up your image in just the right place on the (virtual) paper.  At relatively low resolutions like this, you can get some error which introduces softness and jaggies.  You might be better off exporting much larger, then importing the resulting JPEG, then resizing down to 16'' pixels on export.

I would suggest trying first at 1'' ppi and 16 inches.  Then try the same thing at much higher resolution (maybe 4'' ppi), then import, then export at 16''.  Then compare the two.  Maybe you'll be happy with the first; maybe you will prefer the second.  Let us know!


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 12, 2009)

Mark...thanks for that! Sounds fiendishly clever!

Export it at a higher res into my desktop as a JPEG, then reopen the saved JPEG and re-export it using the specific pixel size option!!!

I will give it a go and let you know.

Many thanks.

Adrian


----------



## bugmenot (Jun 14, 2009)

You know this is so much easier with the Mogrify plugin


----------

